# Racing striped TT RS



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally done with the painted racing stripes on the TT RS. Probably too Conservative for some..


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

*Looks good!*

:thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I like the look. The 3/4 front view looks really good, unique on this car. I'm not as thrilled with the back but I don't know what else you could do. 

Cool color choice too. I bet a TT-RS in that metallic green would look really nice.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like it a lot! I agree, the stripes on the front and roof look great, but I don't know why it feels like it is a little odd on the back. But there's no other way to do it. Nice green too!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Doctor 911 said:


> I like it a lot! I agree, the stripes on the front and roof look great, but I don't know why it feels like it is a little odd on the back. But there's no other way to do it. Nice green too!



The reason the rear doesn't look good with the stripes is that in general the rear of the Mk2 looks like, well, ass! :laugh:

I like all the angles and lines on the TTs but the rear end is just frumpy looking. Total fail on that design.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I like your side badges.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks great! Nice color combo and I dig the RS badges too


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

those stripes add at least 10hp. good job.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Nice! Hey, are you also located in Reno? Just curious.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

what if the stripes went over the spoiler too? Maybe thats what looks off. Looks good though.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Quisp said:


> what if the stripes went over the spoiler too? Maybe thats what looks off. Looks good though.


I also thought that...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

painted racing stripes. ???

why not stick-on. ???


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I think if you remove the gaudy dealer license plate frame that might help as well. Right now it just looks so busy in the back.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warm response to the stripes, I was not sure how they would go over. White cars are difficult to put graphics on, especially with how brite the Ibis white is. I chose to go with a more subdued color as opposed to a brite red. I agree that the back of the car was hard to figure out what to do with the stripes. I chose to stay away from doing the spoiler as it is an assembly of parts that are glued together at the factory and would have been a pain to seperate to paint. It is hard to paint into cracks and seams.

The stripes were 8 3/4" wide with a 2 1/2" space between the stripes. the color is #1957/HGZ Jaguar (2003-2007) racing green which is a metallic pearl paint with additional metallic and pearl added.



Williamttrs said:


> I like your side badges.


The side badges are cut vinyl I had made at the local sign shop. I do have an Adobe Illustrator vector art file for the graphics that the sign shop used to cut the vinyl from. I could email the file if you PM me. The RS badge is sized 10.91" x 3.70". It was around $50 for the 2 vinyl badges.



eggeegg said:


> Nice! Hey, are you also located in Reno? Just curious.


Yes, I am located in Reno. I heard from the dealer that there was another TT RS Ibis in town. I think we both work for competitors in gaming.



R5T said:


> painted racing stripes. ???
> 
> why not stick-on. ???


I looked at doing vinyl stick on stripes, but I just could not find the color I was looking for and the painted on stripes are a little classier because after the stripes are painted, 2 or 3 coats of clear is sprayed over the stripes and body panels and then wet sanded and rubbed out so there is no step or edge between the color breaks. It is amazing how much of the car had to be disassembled to paint the stripes.

Gordon


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GordonM said:


> I looked at doing vinyl stick on stripes, but I just could not find the color I was looking for and the painted on stripes are a little classier because after the stripes are painted, 2 or 3 coats of clear is sprayed over the stripes and body panels and then wet sanded and rubbed out so there is no step or edge between the color breaks. It is amazing how much of the car had to be disassembled to paint the stripes.
> 
> Gordon


You have a point there, it will stay classier in due time, not the case with vinyl. 
i would also color spray the mirror housing in that colour.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I kind of miss my stripes sometimes but they had to go when I had the Gtech work done. From the archives:


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Props for daring to do your own thing with the racing stripes, especially in BRG! Looks like quality work for sure.

Aesthetically speaking, I think the side-stripes shown on BlackBeauTTy's car work with this cars design a bit more naturally though.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Luv it...!*



GordonM said:


> Finally done with the painted racing stripes on the TT RS. Probably too Conservative for some..


 Luv it, so distinct and green stripes works really well on white. 

Reminds me of a Lotus Exige.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I like it

To each their own.

I know people usually get flamed on for adding graphics to their cars, but the TT is one car I think they look good on.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty damn good deal on this bad boy considering the cost of the paintwork it has.. 

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=63131&endYear=2016&modelCode1=TTRS&sortBy=mileageASC&showcaseOwnerId=0&startYear=1981&makeCode1=AUDI&searchRadius=0&showcaseListingId=0&mmt=%5BAUDI%5BTTRS%5B%5D%5D%5B%5D%5D&listingId=390269106&Log=0


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

I like it!

Anyone know this car or have more photos? TIA!


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

I will certainly miss the TT RS it was a truly great ride. I stumbled onto a Salsa Red Jaguar F-type convertible that had my name all over it. Have you noticed that there are a few TT RS cars sitting in Jaguar dealer lots lately? I guess I joined the club.

Gordon


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Looked at the F type as soon as they were launched,beautiful looking car.
Also available in 4wd now


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> I like it!
> 
> Anyone know this car or have more photos? TIA!


That is the Pogea-Racing TT RS.


----------

